# generator wiring help



## james49dream (Sep 30, 2012)

hello can anyone explain this diagram to me my generator needs to be wired this way but i cant figure it out there are 12 wires any help would be great


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi james49dream


Have a look at this link it will explain things better: Phase Converters & Delta vs. Wye Configured Three-Phase Power - Phase Converter Information


----------

